# 19" Black BBS CH-PICS on CAR!!!



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Justin placed 1 wheel on the car for me yesterday and it looks fantastic! (IMO) I love it, it needs to come down more, gonna lower it to 50mm I think. What does everyone on here think?

Dunno about putting the red line around the rim to break up the black? I think it would finish the look, but Nathan my cousin reckons I should leave it, what do you think?



















People were sayin before about a QS spoiler, could you upload pics of it please? Preferably in my colour 

Cheers Guys


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I know who you mean.

It is a red 225 that has a black roof....

The wheels are black RS4, old style!

Not CH unfortunatley.

Why the change? Get some new RS4's, remember Jogs car?

Scott


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> There's a guy on this forum somewhere that has Black 19" BBS CH on his Red TT. I think it's a QS, not sure, could some1 do me a favour and post the picture up, because I can't remember what his name is but I wanna see them, as the 20"s have got to go, long story, but I shall explain later...
> 
> Thanks Guys


Scott is right they are RSTT's.

The CH and CK are only done in silver 19" and there are non in the UK


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh right, I'll explain later. I don't want 18"s at all, prefer 19"s, CH is probably the best wheel out there. Have u got a picture of that guys car? Gonna probably have the black 19"s of the TT shop's V6..


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

How about some custom painted wheels???

Why not get soem LM's, black centres, bolished lip.

Scott


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

They are RS 07's actually, quite similar to the MTM bimotos 8)


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

scott-tt225 said:


> How about some custom painted wheels???
> 
> Why not get soem LM's, black centres, bolished lip.
> 
> Scott


Might look good. CH in black would be too black (imo), maybe better in gun grey!

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/robquatt/bthorpe5.JPG

New style RS4 in 19" as in re Jog's car: pure beauty.

I posted a pic a while ago of a red TT with LMs on it, looked stunning (some 'post your favorite alloys' thread) but beware with big brake kit.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

J55TTC you are the man! Just want an idea of how it will look. Alot lower than that though!!! Scott- I don't like the LM's, CH is much nicer wheel. Hopefully I can get the CH's at a good price!!!

Any more pics of it, thanks as well!!!


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> J55TTC you are the man! Just want an idea of how it will look. Alot lower than that though!!! Scott- I don't like the LM's, CH is much nicer wheel. Hopefully I can get the CH's at a good price!!!
> 
> Any more pics of it, thanks as well!!!


Go for gun grey, I bet it'll be stunning 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > There's a guy on this forum somewhere that has Black 19" BBS CH on his Red TT. I think it's a QS, not sure, could some1 do me a favour and post the picture up, because I can't remember what his name is but I wanna see them, as the 20"s have got to go, long story, but I shall explain later...
> ...


Actually there are, on Dave @ The TT Shop's TT...


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting that pic ctgilles, you're being nice to me for once! Hmmm, I was gonna brake the rim up with a small red line round the outside of the wheel like the Enzo FXX? Dunno, if any of you have seen that? I can drop it quite low on 19"s now......the black rims do look nice on the Orange V6 though at the TT Shop!!!


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Dont paint then RED!!!!

:?

I would go black or grey.

look in your first post, somebody photoshopped them for you.

Scott


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Leg said:


> Actually there are, on Dave @ The TT Shop's TT...


That's what wheels I'm having Rich, btw you do have a funny sense of humour. Reading the other thread about V6 and lack of tuning.....'how much does the turbo cost' you wrote 'a kidney and a testicle' lol you are FUNNY MAN!!! :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

scott-tt225 said:


> Dont paint then RED!!!!


Just a small line, not anything major!!!


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats them....


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Repost


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> Thanks for posting that pic ctgilles, you're being nice to me for once! Hmmm, I was gonna brake the rim up with a small red line round the outside of the wheel like the Enzo FXX? Dunno, if any of you have seen that? I can drop it quite low on 19"s now......the black rims do look nice on the Orange V6 though at the TT Shop!!!


imo, the black might be too black... Too much if you catch my drift. Do not get a red lip as advertised numerously on eBay "Make your car look like a supercar" auctions.
I really really really think gun grey is the colour to go for. Or anthracite but it's your choice  (Besides a respray isn't that expensive so choose yourself, if your not happy you can always have it redone after a while, ie when kerbed or something!)

As to re me being nice: You're getting rid of the A8 how can I not be happy?  Glad the forum is having such a positive influence on you    jk mate :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I know but in Black!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Actually there are, on Dave @ The TT Shop's TT...
> ...


Im a little strange I guess, people either hate me or they hate me. I've gotten used to it.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

scott-tt225 said:


> Thats them....


I recognise that wheel (same one front and back cos Im lazy) 8)


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Leg said:


> Im a little strange I guess, people either hate me or they hate me. I've gotten used to it.


I like him, he pays me alot of money for it so I like him :-*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ctgilles said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Im a little strange I guess, people either hate me or they hate me. I've gotten used to it.
> ...


Aye, Â£5 a month IS a lot of money, well it is here in Yorkshire, I can get a whole sheep for that. Baaa. Be quiet darling. Wassat? Oh nothing. Shhh.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Rich using the pic of Daves wheels. Can u photoshop the black 1s onto mine using this pic. Make sure it's sat low!! THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > S10TYG said:
> ...


I will re-phrase "To buy new the BBS CH and CK are only available in silver in 19"" :wink:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

jbell i'm not tryin to be cocky. if u read, im gonna have the 1s that are actually on daves car, hes gonna sell them to me. could u photoshop?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> jbell i'm not tryin to be cocky. if u read, im gonna have the 1s that are actually on daves car, hes gonna sell them to me. could u photoshop?


Just doin, doesnt look right (I mean cos its shopped) have u got a side on pic of ure car?

Gotta go to a meeting for 2pm, will do afterwards


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


aye :wink: He had em painted.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

This is best as i got....


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Leg.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

post a side on pic of your car, and ill photoshop some wheel on for you later and post it when I get home, you can do lots in photoshop, but angles can be tricky to make look right is your'e trying to place it on a side view..


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> jbell i'm not tryin to be cocky. if u read, im gonna have the 1s that are actually on daves car, hes gonna sell them to me. could u photoshop?


I mis-read the post where you said that  Black as a rule looks best on light coloured cars so I am sure they will look great on yours.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

jbell said:


> Black as a rule looks best on light coloured cars so I am sure they will look great on yours.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

TTej said:


>


Now you hurt his feelings jbell :x


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> This is best as i got....


Pls pls change those wheels, the black ones will look great, the only way the red ones will work is if noddy and big ears were sat in the back!


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Stub said:


> Pls pls change those wheels, the black ones will look great, the only way the red ones will work is if noddy and big ears where sat in the back!


I am changing them u idiot! u're noddy cuz u can't read Stub!!


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

All that crap you took for those painted 20s, and you even told me "why have 19s when you can have 20s" so really would love to know why the change, ? is it to do with the all the work your having done ?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

boss429 said:


> All that crap you took for those painted 20s, and you even told me "why have 19s when you can have 20s" so really would love to know why the change, ? is it to do with the all the work your having done ?


They have to come off because they wheel has flat bottomed and is almost scraping the floor. Breaks my heart but better than crashing and braking my legs!!

More to follow on this......qstix/leg have u done my photoshop yet?


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> Stub said:
> 
> 
> > Pls pls change those wheels, the black ones will look great, the only way the red ones will work is if noddy and big ears where sat in the back!
> ...


OOO hand bags away, you said you are "changing" not "changed!" mind you I suppose I would be touchy if I my car looked like it was made by fisher price


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

S10TYG said:



> boss429 said:
> 
> 
> > All that crap you took for those painted 20s, and you even told me "why have 19s when you can have 20s" so really would love to know why the change, ? is it to do with the all the work your having done ?
> ...


Just got back from work, gis minute...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

My black coupe with TSW 19" wheels gun metal grey with polished alloy rims.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Not my best ever photoshop but there u go...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It'd look better up on bricks than with that red tat still on it.


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

Leg said:


> Not my best ever photoshop but there u go...


NOW it's starting to look the business  but it does'nt need a little red line on them IMO as the contrast is as strong as you can get, and as they say ' Less is more ' as Legs car proves .....but yours is the first car i will look for at Donnington, it has had more posts than most this last few months !


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

you thinking of a change then?

i've seen some special edition ones black with red round the edge from factory i think


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

p1tse said:


> you thinking of a change then?
> 
> i've seen some special edition ones black with red round the edge from factory i think


Thats off ebay :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Leg said:


> Not my best ever photoshop but there u go...


Looks good, but get black headlamps to finish the look, and if i were you a black QS rear spoiler and valance. You can take the black and red through the car.

I like that.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Not my best ever photoshop but there u go...
> ...


Seconded


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't do it, soory, not to my taste, but its your car, so up to you I guess..


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have just had my headlights done in black and will post up some pictures later


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Glossy black 3 bar grill, QS rear spoiler etc will finish off the black touches imo.

Wow, your car will look great  I might have to start being nice to you forever


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL. Thanks for all your posts and opinions guys, I will take everything into consideration....pics to follow..


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Pics on Page 1


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> Pics on Page 1


looks great

but why the change, i thought you liked your old wheels?

although a matt finish of black would be better :wink:


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I like, Very nice


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

They had to come off as the drivers side front had a flat stop and was apparently centimetres away from the floor. Not a good move with 350bhp on the way.

So rather than gettin another set of 20"s used my head instead of heart and went for the 19"s. Didn't wanna lose the inch really, but it's the best thing now, and I'm sure all the benefits will make up.

The CH is the only wheel I like, but it looks too "plain" in silver, only nice on certain colours. I liked the look of it of Dave's TT, and when I was offered them for an outstanding price I just couldn't refuse. Rapped in Pirelli P Zero Nero I am a lucky boy 

Just looking forward to when everything is complete now, and I hope Scott hurrys up with the BRAKES :evil:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Scotty, congrats your car looks great  (finally )
The alloys are great as-is, so no red stripes! I know it's hard but chav ≠ nice :lol: 

Don't slam it. (Why have all those horses if the ride is utter crap?)
As your icon would say: "Keep it real!"


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL. I am most certainly not a chav, that is an offence. Understand. I'm not going to slam it, but it needs to be sat at about 50mm, same as how the wheels are on Dave's TT.

But thanks for your help and advice, I think I'll leave the red line 8)


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> LOL. I am most certainly not a chav, that is an offence.


I just had to say it once more  :lol: Lowering is a must (more than atm will look better imo 8) ) but don't forget the ride quality  No point in getting all the horsies if you have to do 5 MPH on all those pos roads  If it's like Dave's it'll be fine. You lucky sob   

Btw, I think a phamtom black (QS) grill and same coloured inserts will look _really_ nice (instead of the Ti coloured ones you have now).

Oh, and angel eyes.

Oh, and all-red rear light cluster.

Oh, and a Magnex.

Oh, and ...


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Angels are on now. Theres a whole list of things gettin done, you must have missed the post. It's lowered 30mm on springs but the KW V2s are on now, so just need to be lowered. Whats colour coded? I like my all black grille. Its unique as well  Magnex? I have milltek


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> Angels are on now. Theres a whole list of things gettin done, you must have missed the post. It's lowered 30mm on springs but the KW V2s are on now, so just need to be lowered. Whats colour coded? I like my all black grille. Its unique as well  Magnex? I have milltek


Probably did miss the post or ignored it because you still had those god awfull alloys :lol:  
Magnex as on Wak's car, if you have a Milltek strike that out 
I like the 3 bar one better, looks less dated but it's your own taste (or lack of it  jk mate) that counts 
Colour coded lights for you would be the titanium inserts sprayed the same colour as your car. Won't look good (I guess...) but you can always try  I think the lights would look nice in black, like the alloys and roof  and maybe a QS spoiler and diffuser (both gloss phantom) to complete the look from front to back?

And if you really want to spend some more, a V6 bumper would be nice or the OSIR add-on.

The fun I would have if I were rich. Or had any money for that matter 

edit: point me to the to-do list will you? tnx


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Points taken. V6 bumper is too much money for 2 little outcome for me. Has any got QS spoiler pics???? Cant find them anywhere...


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> Points taken. V6 bumper is too much money for 2 little outcome for me. Has any got QS spoiler pics???? Cant find them anywhere...


Is the same as the V6 one but in phantom black. I do think that the Telson Carbon would look the dogs on your car 8) 
V6 bumper is too expensive maybe the add-on for 180/225 bumpers isn't? LCR splitter would finish it completely.

But then all mods are finished 

Oh no, wait... Get some QS Recaros 

http://www.seriouswheels.com/2005/2005- ... 0x1440.htm


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks ct, I like that spoiler, where would I get it from. I like the seats, but they're better for a coupe not a roadster, if I would change them I would get the new S3 seats. I've already spend around Â£9,500 this summer, sorting the car out, I might have to draw the line. I do like the spoiler though, where from? Please tell...


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> Thanks ct, I like that spoiler, where would I get it from. I like the seats, but they're better for a coupe not a roadster, if I would change them I would get the new S3 seats. I've already spend around Â£9,500 this summer, sorting the car out, I might have to draw the line. I do like the spoiler though, where from? Please tell...


really like those s3 seats, so sweet.

Â£9.5K :twisted:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I know I know. It'll be worth it though


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

You can get it at the TT Shop. Get the Telson Carbon Fibre, it looks 1000x better. And on a red car... SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET 8)
By the time that that car has left their shop, they'll all have vacation residencies in the South of France or something


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL!! Probably....they will deserve it


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Before I forget:



















Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 8)


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Anyone got pics of the S3 seats im looking at getting some qs recaro's?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Stub said:


> Anyone got pics of the S3 seats im looking at getting some qs recaro's?


if the s3 are the ones i'm thinking, they are the same upgrade ones in the mk5 golf

IMO they look better and more comfy than qs recaro


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

p1tse said:


> if the s3 are the ones i'm thinking, they are the same upgrade ones in the mk5 golf
> 
> IMO they look better and more comfy than qs recaro


I agree. Hmm that Carbon Fibre spoiler is gorgeous. Very tempted now!!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > if the s3 are the ones i'm thinking, they are the same upgrade ones in the mk5 golf
> ...


Car looks good Scotty. You have the breaking strain of a Kit Kat when it comes to Mods :wink:


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

jbell said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > p1tse said:
> ...


     :lol:  
i wish i had Scotty's money to spend on mine ...could only manage Sunday league level, got paid in bruise's !!


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL. It's not a bottomless pit of money, it is coming to an end, I might just leave it at the spoiler. When I have collected the car and everything is installed, there will be full descriptions, Prices, and of course pictures. It will be worth it. Afterall, you only live once, so why not enjoy the fruits of my labour.


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

S10TYG said:


> LOL. It's not a bottomless pit of money, it is coming to an end, I might just leave it at the spoiler. When I have collected the car and everything is installed, there will be full descriptions, Prices, and of course pictures. It will be worth it. Afterall, you only live once, so why not enjoy the fruits of my labour.


I totally agree with that statement


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

me2


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

I would like to enjoy the fruits of your labour too please


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

lol. get rid of the alfa and ill think about it :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT1 (Feb 22, 2007)

scotty mate what is your surname trying to see if i reconize you on the reading team


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

I like the Black BBS rather than the A8 wheels.
But then silver look good too :wink:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Scott Golbourne. I like them too now... Did love my A8 wheels, but thats all in the past. This is phase 2 of the TT, the A8 rims were phase 1.


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

S10TYG said:


> Scott Golbourne. I like them too now... Did love my A8 wheels, but thats all in the past. This is phase 2 of the TT, the A8 rims were phase 1.


Just out of interest Scott, will you be playing for Reading next season or back at Wycombe ?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Back at Reading I hope, want some Premiership action really.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> Back at Reading I hope, want some Premiership action really.


Dude i think you should go with the red line :wink:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Did you do that for me Jaayde? You're a BOSS man. Thanks boss. I think I will go with the line. It's gonna look REAL nice. The finishing touch...


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> Did you do that for me Jaayde? You're a BOSS man. Thanks boss. I think I will go with the line. It's gonna look REAL nice. The finishing touch...


I did..

:wink:


----------



## sammy1 (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks wicked Jaayde. 8)


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Sammy. The wheels are going on my car which is red, if you see the first 2 pics of the post. I think it'll look good. :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

looks good on black car not sure if it would work on a red one maybe a little too much a bit like before :? :? :?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I see your point. But it's alot less subtle than before. Plus the line wouldn't be that thick. It would look more like this: -




























What do you all think? The F430 is beautiful one of my FAV. cars


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Looks sweet as a nute mate, loving it.

im currently after a grey or red TT Vert like. im loving the black and red theme.

You so have to do the red line around the rim!!!


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Juber. Alot of people are liking, and so I am 8)


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> I see your point. But it's alot less subtle than before. Plus the line wouldn't be that thick. It would look more like this: -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think i've just made a mess


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Why have you??? :?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> Why have you??? :?


 :lol: i got to excited :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

needs bigger brakes :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Indeed. Id stilll have it though 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Fair point and if you get first team next year surly you can afford it  :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I want SL65 next year. Ferrar is when I'm 22/23. Still only 19


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Jammy Tawt wish I was good at fottie most of the kids I kicked around with did alright Mark McGee, Derck White and Simon Milton after I moved to england

Enjoy it Look forward to seeing you decent manager there


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL. So do you like the yellow line on the F430s?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> I want SL65 next year. Ferrar is when I'm 22/23. Still only 19


...and it costs me, COSTS ME I say, Â£3.50 a week to play. Mind you, I am crap :lol:


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

Leg said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > I want SL65 next year. Ferrar is when I'm 22/23. Still only 19
> ...


Leg, I remember you mentioned you hailed from Airdrie at one point, they could do with you back up here seeing as they just got relegated.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL. You lot are funny. What you think of the yellow line on the F430 rich (page 9) you like?


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

S10TYG said:


> LOL. You lot are funny. What you think of the yellow line on the F430 rich (page 9) you like?


I think this angle shows it in its best light.

But then again any Ferrari looks good.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> LOL. You lot are funny. What you think of the yellow line on the F430 rich (page 9) you like?


You know, the wierd thing is, if you had asked me down the pub, I would have said 'nah, that would look awful' but I actually think a red line would break the wheel up nicely and go well with the red car.

Now, the main question is this, my 5 a side team have a match next thursday, what are the chances of getting a ringer in? Ill cover yer subs and, err, oh ok then, sod the expense, ill buy you a pint afterwards too. Onny one mind, lets not go mad. :wink: :lol:


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

S10TYG said:


> Did you do that for me Jaayde? You're a BOSS man. Thanks boss. I think I will go with the line. It's gonna look REAL nice. The finishing touch...


No! don't do it Scott  listen to Nathan )


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

boss429 said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > Did you do that for me Jaayde? You're a BOSS man. Thanks boss. I think I will go with the line. It's gonna look REAL nice. The finishing touch...
> ...


Yes do it Scott ( listen to Leg [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

looks good.


----------



## Davidch (Mar 5, 2007)

towsertim said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. You lot are funny. What you think of the yellow line on the F430 rich (page 9) you like?
> ...


This Rari, is Durgs mates car, who knows him????


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

the CH's with the red out line looks sick! DO IT DO IT!!


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

RenZo said:


> looks good.


Got to admit that does look bloody good


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

boss429 said:


> RenZo said:
> 
> 
> > looks good.
> ...


Get it done, looks great


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> boss429 said:
> 
> 
> > RenZo said:
> ...


It goes against everything I think I know but yup, yet again it turns out I know f*ck all. Looks good.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

That red line looks amazing, thanks for all the support!! I think I will do it..


----------

